# Fashion in your city



## Jennifer (Dec 26, 2006)

i'm curious how different fashion is in different cities, if at all. so, this thread is to tell us what's currently in, what a majority of the people are wearing, guys and girls. you could be vague, show pics, get into detail, anything!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 26, 2006)

in the midwest everyone is a season behind (this is what ive noticed at the moment here), seattle region, i dont know, my mom said she noticed that people wear a lot of black there.

i live where hippies are so i see a lot of hippies and randomness from thrift stores.


----------



## Harlot (Dec 26, 2006)

^ I wish people were atleast that creative here :/ Most people where tshirts and jeans or preppy clothes with the beads and comformist crap like that. When someone wears something wierd and cool people just stare at them like "Why bother?" Boring!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 26, 2006)

lol. I don't really pay attention. I know flip flops are always in, though. I even saw girls with winter jackets with fur collars wearing flip flops. lol. In Florida, I guess that's just how we roll. :hehe: oops:


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 26, 2006)

okay well

in the town in li i lived in most of my life people wore mostly hollister and stuff like that.

then in nyc where i took classes at fit people were a little more out there with there fashion then i transfered to rochester. in down town rochester i have seen mostly eco red and very artsy clothes and also like the middle range for the working class (im trying to mostly show the extreams cause it makes it funner)

then where i go to school on the campus (it is mainly a technical school and a art school) i would say there are three types... there are the normal people who just really dont care so they wear nothing to fany but not really grungy either. there are the art students who you can tell cause there clothes are a little more ecclectic but not to out there and then lastly there are the computer science kids who you can also tell cause idk its hard to explain but you can just tell.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 26, 2006)

I live in an old folks town, so I'll describe what's in at my college which is about 30 minutes away.

You have your jeans/t-shirts kind of people, the hollister people, the fashionistas, and the cowboys and cowgirls. The majority of things I see people wearing at school though are jeans/t-shirts and hoodies. Nothing too interesting! lol


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 26, 2006)

It really depends on what part of the city and what age group you're in. In Santa Monica, people seem more casual, jeans and sweaters and hoodies, skirts and heels, no one looks (to me) much like a fashionista. If it's "cold" (here that's below 62) people everywhere wear jackets and winter coats and ski hats and scarves--lol. I rarely go to the "fashionable" areas, like Rodeo Drive or other high fashion districts of Beverly Hills, or West Hollywood; when I do it's just to show friends from out of town around, and I feel like a tourist then too. You see ordinarily dressed people there, of course, but you see some people w/ clothes and handbags straight out of Vogue and In Style and Elle...It's a little offputting to me.


----------



## Momo (Dec 27, 2006)

In wisconsin it's really boring. hollister, ae, abercrombie. everyone is casual to the extreme. It's like style doesn't exist here.

In chicago it's a very trendy city right now. I see a lot of stuff you would find at urban outfitters on teens. Adults mostly seem to stick to the classics. More and more sample sale stores and boutiques are popping up, and thrift stores in the suburbs where no one would ever think of shopping at one before.

one word: UGGs.

I forgot to add that vintage coats are very in right now. I bought a 60's pea coat because I really like the style.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 27, 2006)

My town, I see a lot of urban style (and we live in a small town, go figure) so a bunch of Baby Phat, J-Lo, Nike... along those lines. I don't dress like that tho - I'm more a Forever 21 type.

Up in Berkeley, Ca - I noticed their style is VERY hobo-ish and eclectic, college-types since the whole town is revolved around the University. Same as I hit down Frisco on Heights or down the missions - Urban Outfitters type.

I prefer that than to the hip hop look everyone has in my town. I find it as safe as being a hollister or AE girl... which, the next town is like. Its more on the preppy side.


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 27, 2006)

Preppy and trendy, mostly. Gap, J Crew, Ralph Lauren, Abercrombie, Lilly Pulitzer, anything from a higher end department store. Basically, people here are rich, and their clothes reflect it.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Dec 27, 2006)

omg down here its all abercrombie express and gap or its overalls and cowboy hats and boots....some people do wear like ****ies and j lo it depends on who you hnag out with...are we talking latte sipping yuppies, redneck good ol boys/country music fans, or urban thugs/wanna be ghetto hood rats, who migrated here from a diff city (Nashville TN here)


----------



## Helen Claire (Dec 27, 2006)

I study at a technical/art university in upstate New York, and for the most part students can be divided into one of two groups, each with its own fashion sense:



> Engineers (Both male and female)Outerwear
> 
> North Face/Columbia jacket (2 sizes too large)
> 
> ...





> PhotographersOuterwear
> 
> Male: thrift store tweed jacket with elbow patches
> 
> ...


Please take my comments with a dash of salt as I obviously (by attending this school) must fall into one of these two categories oliceman:


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 27, 2006)

I live in Northern New Jersey and the other day, some girl was walking around in the cold (mid 30's) with a heavy coat, turtleneck and FLIP FLOPS.. WTH? (whoops, wrong thread, ha ha ha) No seriously, here in jersey, it depends on where you are. If you are very north, its kind of "Wal-Mart-ish" if your closer to NYC, its very fashionable, the latest of the latest.. But everyone does wear or own at least one pair of flip-flops.. I just don't wear them in the winter.. I dont get that..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 27, 2006)

LOL!!! I LOVE your descriptions! :laughing:


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Dec 27, 2006)

My city is completely divided when it comes to fashion. There are the ones that wear all black and the really preppy people. I definitely fall into the middle. My city is not trendy at all. I could NEVER wear leggings without somebody think that I'm crazy (even though I hate leggings).


----------



## Helen Claire (Dec 27, 2006)

Ha, thanks. I strive for modesty and accuracy...


----------



## monniej (Dec 27, 2006)

girls-urban chic

skin tight jeans tucked into knee high timberlands

short quilted or fur baseball jacket hoodies

graphic or designer tees (baby phat, enyce, etc)

studded or wide belts with large buckles

working girls and downtown ladies-

ny&amp;co or jc penny slacks or skirts

button down blouses over fitted camis

short one button fitted jackets (usually to match the slacks)

black pointed toe boots

black over coat (usually quite long) or pea coats

boys-urban wear

still sportin' jeans 2 sizes too big so that they sag

wide belts with large buckles

timberland work boots

white tees usually layered over or under other colors or button downs shirts

skullies and letterman style leather jackets

average joe-

dockers or dress pants

collared shirts under pull over sweaters (tie optional)

some type of boot - usually high top with laces (it's winter and cold!)

heavy down filled hooded parkas and skullies or baseball caps

downtown men are wearing-

suits and ties or sport coats and slacks

dress shoes (probably gators or bruno maglis)

wool or cashmere overcoats

borsalino or dobbs dress hats


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 30, 2006)

It seems like everybody in their own age groups have an official uniform. I am soo sick of hoodies and low rise jeans with butt cleavage, that drag on the ground with the raggedy bottom hem. Who started THAT trend? Where can we find and kill them?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2006)

it really depends where you are in the city, and what "group" you refer yourself to. most of the people here just wear basic things, jeans, teeshirts, coats or jackets... trendy girls wear skin tight jeans, tight tops, high heels or ballerines.

one of the most recognisable looks (teenagers mostly, men/women) :

knickers

sweat shirts (usually one size too big at least)

those lousy pants that seem ready to fall on the ground with big belts

baseball caps

when it's cold, they add a big coat and always wear the hood

Basically you just look like this : :marchmellow:

Urban looks like camouflage pants are also "in". mostly wore by people influenced by the gothic culture, from what i've seen.

we have the gothic looks, always funny to see people freak out:scared2: .

one rule for teenagers in high school : the backpack, from Eastpack (mostly) or Jansport.

that's all ican think about right now


----------



## babyBI (Jan 5, 2007)

in my city , all girls and boys are interested in Japanese and Korean fashion . They love wearing short skirt with legging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LovesJim (Jan 5, 2007)

Everyone is still wearing miniskirts with leggings, Uggs, tunics, "Pink" from VS, anything from abercrombie.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 6, 2007)

Preppies: Jean Mini Skirt, Pastel colored tops, flip flops or heeled sandals, fashion earrings or large hoops

Goths: Bondage pants, band shirt, rubber bracelets or wristbands

Everyone else: jeans, t-shirts, hoodies or sweatshirts


----------



## pieced (Jan 6, 2007)

It's hard to discribe, so I'm just gonna include a site, and just browse around to see how people dress in Stockholm, Sweden...

Stockholm Street Style - december 2006


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 6, 2007)

I go to a prep school, and the entire city is very New England-esque; polo, j. crew, patagonia, vinyard vines, CK Bradley, etc. Pink and lime green are very popular colors, even for guys. Not super-trendy, just very classic things that never go out of style. at my HS, abercrombie, ae, and hollister especially are not very popular but people still have uggs, moon boots, and north faces. The "preppy" trends are the tie bags from vinyard vines, any j crew flip flops, CK Bradley belts, and vinyard vine ties for guys.

One of my biggest pet peeves is people referring to abercrombie and the like as "preppy." Totally not, those stores emulate prep mixed with tons of trendy stuff. It isn't truly preppy at all.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't get me started... It's a mixture, but these people already hurt my head enough with everything else, I'm not paying attention to how they dress... It all depends on where in the city I am... Closer to Saratoga Springs, we're talking Burberry, Prada, etc. Sometimes you get this in the area around the mall too... Where I live, in the country, jeans and t-shirts...


----------



## Saja (Jan 6, 2007)

Whatever they want. Warmth is usually the trend....its cold round here.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in Grimsby, UK. Home of chavs and emo kids.

This is what chavs wear:

Attachment 29194

Here's a chavette:

Attachment 29196

And this is what the local emo kids wear:

Attachment 29195

We have a smattering of goths too.


----------



## normano04 (Jan 10, 2007)

I love in a college town so hoodies and jeans are really popular. I am thankful for that because they are oh-so-comfortable. I hope to be more fashionable in the future though lol


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 14, 2007)

very interesting


----------



## pengy (Jan 15, 2007)

hmm. we have the mindless sheep clones that all pretty much look the same in their a&amp;f/hollister/american eagle clothing. we have the people who couldn't care less with regular jeans &amp; a hoodie. but most of the time we have people that have really unique styles and ways of wearing their clothes. people in my city are pretty much indescribable.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 15, 2007)

Yay Pengy!! I agree totally. You just described the ages 16 to 26 generation population exactly. Right on!


----------



## lilhypa304 (Jan 15, 2007)

in my city, which is like a college town, i see alot of headbands, big purses, skinnies, flats and of course flip flops are always in here. alot of girls/guys wear alot of A&amp;F, AE, Express, Gap etc too


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 16, 2007)

Most of the people here are really southern so they tend to be laid back and wear jeans and a t-shirt. Theres not a lot of variety here it annoys me.


----------



## SwtValina (Jan 16, 2007)

Long Island, New York- Puffy jackets, furry boots, leggings, skinny jeans, ugg boots


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 16, 2007)

In Northern Ireland you see ALOT of 'chavs' as some people like to call them - matching tracksuits, overload of gold jewellery when you travel into Belfast, towards Bangor area it is mostly highstreet designers i.e - topshop, miss selfridge etc. so changing mostly.

Belfast the capital has alot of gothic teens aswell, very outrageous clothing but very cool sometimes!

x


----------



## Saje (Jan 17, 2007)

Im in Los Angeles and the people I hang around with (the college sorority/fraternity types) are really into the "bummin fashionista" look - uggs or flipflops, leggings, jean mini skirt a cute top with scarfs for the girls - abercrombie is big here ofcourse. VS Pink collection and Juicy are also big. There are some that walk around in A|X and stuff during the day.

Same for the guys they have their AF/AE/H shirts (which i personally dont like on guys...) and jeans and flipflops (which i also hate on guys) or sneakers/basketball shoes.

Accessories are big here with the brand name bags and wallets (LV, Coach, Burberry, tc) and chunky necklaces and stuff.

For the night time/party time it gets more designer heavy for those who can afford it. For those who cant, its the "look" of the current designers they go after.

Then ofcourse there are the ones who are always in jeans, sneakers and a hoodie or someone who wants to make a fashion statement and wears something totally indescribable.


----------



## lipjunkie (Jan 20, 2007)

well, i come from norcal and the school i go to is very boring in terms of fashion.

mostly girls wear:

anything from a&amp;f, hollister, pacsun, ae, aeropostale or forever 21.

jeans (ripped and skinny)

graphic tees (most preppy people wear ones with bands that they never even heard of, which i find hilarious)

hoodies that are ridiculously tight so that there's no way it could be comfortable

polos

henleys

miniskirts over capri-length leggings(which is starting to bug me)

any shirt low-cut so they can show off their lace camis

those big puffy jackets that are short so they can't possib;y keep anyone warm and with a big furry hood

slip-on canvas shoes

and occasionally cute accessories from target(but not on the rich girls)

guys wear:

stuff from a&amp;f, hollister, pacsun, aeropostale or ae.

jeans that sag disgustingly

graphic tees

big, baggy hoodies

striped polos

slip-on canvas shoes

skate shoes even though most don't skate


----------



## mahrisa (Jan 29, 2007)

well most of the girls here usually wear some kinda boot that look like uggz, or ballerina shoes. leggings, ripped jean skirts or just ripped jeans, the colours browns and beiges are really popular right now, 4 or 6 button up black/white jackets. there are tons of big purses with buckles too.

for guys they were alot of a&amp;f, hollister or american eagle hoodies and ripped/faded jeans, skate shoes. then there are the guys who wear just jeans and a skateboarding company shirt.. regardless if they even skateboard lol. some of the guys have the "emo" thing going on, or the gothic look with eyeliner.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 29, 2007)

Haha, Helen Claire, my boyfriend is an engineer. Thank god he doesn't dress like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For the guys in Oz, (it's summer at the mo remember) it's mostly a funny t-shirt or one with a random number or vintage advertisment on the front, long shorts and thongs (yes, yes.. flip flops *sigh*)

For girls, it's mostly supershort summery floaty dresses with a bikini underneath and flip flops, or mini skirts and singlets with same.

Then on top of that you've got the alternative people who persist in wearing(girls) the cheesecloth skirt dyed black, black band tshirts, red accessories and mooonnster boots with lots of buckles and silver bits, as well as fishnets. Who cares if it's 40degrees C out? and (boys) extremely tight or extremely baggy black jeans, a ragged old band tshirt and doc marten boots.

There are also the emo/skater people as well who are basically the same with the tight jeans and band tshirts but just in brighter colours.

It's true though, it depends on age. You hardly see anyone over 25 in alternative type clothes. I guess they grow out of it.


----------



## resha_v (Jan 29, 2007)

in singapore, there is no city. it's a very small country, casual wear would be your jeans and tee. recently the fashion around here is matching leggings to your denim skirts or short dresses. there isn't much goth wear around here. mostly girls here wear spaghettis and skirts(on a hot day, which is everyday) or tanks, tube tops, and alot of denim.


----------



## shivs (Jan 29, 2007)

latley, its jean skirts and spandex underneath. Its getting quite annoying.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, great thread.

I've lived in Cali, Texas, NYC, NJ/Philly, the Midwest, Florida, and ATL. Fashion does indeed vary from region to region.

The midwest, with the definite exception of Chicago tends to lag behind a year or two in fashion and tends to be more conservative/dressy casual in style in the workplace and very casual outside of the workplace. Chicago however is a dressy town and quite fashion foward. to live and work there one must be prepared to "dress" Detroit is also a shall we say "dress up" town.

The west coast is much more eclectic. Much more variety in fashion. Dress up mmm not too much only is spots, Bel Air, Sausalito, Santa Barbara in spots etc... but for the most part it's trendy, chic, or casual.

Texas. Casual. Even in the workplace. Casual

NY. As long as you have black, Chanel and Prada you're in style there. I love NYC. Always at least two years ahead of the rest of the country.

NJ/Philly. Preppy/hiphop/dressy casual is standard. Also two years ahead of the rest of the country.

Florida. Casual and trendy. Designer fashions reign supreme moreso in southern Fla. West Palm Beach, Miami. Sarasota, but in the Panhandle central portion, and northern area of FLA super casual.

Atlanta, GA - another dressy town for the most part. I'd say a year behind NY/Philly but don't dare tell them. Coach, LV, and Gucci oh so big here. Dress ranges from designer to hip hop dressy business casual. Whether in the work place or the grocery store. Everyday is a straight out fashion show. And I'm a teacher. Not just the student body but the faculty as well!


----------



## x3ap (Feb 24, 2007)

in my city, a lot of people wear urban type clothing, like from urban outfitters, h&amp;m, triple 5 soul etc etc.


----------



## mac-whore (Feb 24, 2007)

wow, that stuff is very inspiring. i love how they layer their clothes and the boots are awesome.

here, it depends on what social group you are apart of. pre-teens are wearing baby phat, apple bottoms, enyce &amp; very animated disposable jewlrey. young adults are wearing gap, pacific sunwear, buckle.. and i'm not sure what the older people are wearing lol.. as far as for my personal style, i'm into pencil skirts, prints, flat shoes, cropped jackets, trench coats &amp; head bands.


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 24, 2007)

I totally understand what you mean!! KOreans are krazy about leggings.

I live in Philly.. some ppl have good sense of fashion. HIpsters style is pretty good in philly i think.

But some ppl are just speechless in bad way. Extremly long white T-shirts, Muffin top style.. Just no NO.

and since its pretty cold here, everyone covers EXCEPT some Crazy ppl. It was like 20's out there and i saw this white guy wearing shorts!! WTF!!!

(I have to say "White" because i've never seen a black ppl wearing shorts in that cold)


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 24, 2007)

I live towards the East Bay of the Bay Area, like around Antioch/Pittsburg and everyone really looks the same, maybe because they all shop at the same mall or something since there is crap here. I see alot of Hollister, A&amp;E, Bebe, etc from the girls and more Demo, The Spot, more urban-ish clothing from the guys. Lots of leggings paired with denim skirts too.


----------



## Annia (Feb 24, 2007)

There's too much variety here.. but for the most part no one really shows any skin, well some do but it's just too darn cold.


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 24, 2007)

I live in Washington D.C., and while there are different types of people here, in general as you can imagine, fashion is pretty unexciting: super conservative or preppy mostly. People will just wear jeans and a sweater, and if they are feeling adventurous, they will tuck their jeans into a pair of uggs or ugg looking boots. Most people wear work clothes, because most people who live here are rather work-obsessed. If someone is feeling a little crazy, they pull out a cinching belt, but really, in my opinion, people here don't care about fashion too much and are sort of lacking in that department.


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 26, 2007)

In London, most people are wearing shorts with leggings underneath ( I do not like that look), as well as skirts with leggings underneath. Girls are also wearing boyfriend jumpers and baggy jeans.


----------



## Hydroxide (Feb 28, 2007)

I am a newbie here so I can;t really see what's being posted. In my city here people dress really funny. All the colours are mixed up and there isn't really a sense of fashion. The young generations (who can afford to dress well) often follow the Japanese/Korean style [shorts and minies with leggings]. Is this the trend everywhere or is it just here? I find it very interesting and provocative but it seems to only suit the teenagers. What should other age groups wear?

I am working and I am sick of wearing business suits. Is there a trend in the business world?


----------

